# Easiest route to Morehampton Rd D4?



## Caveat (1 Feb 2011)

Will be coming from M1. Don't even mind if a route may take longer but if it's easier as in less traffic, less hassle etc, I'll take it.

Arriving early evening on weekday.

Thanks


----------



## TarfHead (1 Feb 2011)

Port Tunnel
East Link
Bath Avenue
Haddington Road
Left turn before Leeson Street bridge
past Burlington

There y'are now


----------



## johnjoda (1 Feb 2011)

Possibly no hassle free route at that time of day ? but I would take the M1 to junction 1, on to R131 on to R111 turn left on to N11 on to Morehampton Road. I took this route last Thursday but mid morning.
Good luck


----------



## Caveat (1 Feb 2011)

Ha ha - thanks Tarfhead.

I'm not used to driving in Dublin at all - but that sounds straightforward enough.

Would it be madness to make my way to Georges St > canal > Rathmines> cut accross through Ranelagh?

Arseways I realise, but I at least know these areas.

Am I mental?

_Edit: thanks johnjoda_


----------



## Boyd (1 Feb 2011)

Canals are usually pretty busy in the evenings. George's street sounds a crazy route too. Tarhead's idea is the easiest in my opiwnion:

http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=53.334402&lon=-6.229892&zoom=16&q1=morehampton road dublin


----------



## runner (1 Feb 2011)

Id go along with Tarfhead, with the 'caveat' of making the port tunnel optional.
Wouldnt even go near the Georges st, renalagh etc route.


----------



## Caveat (1 Feb 2011)

OK thanks all - I guess the Trafhead route it is then.

Another thing - I'm a port tunnel virgin and have been told that you can quite easily end up in it even if you don't want to - any advice?


----------



## Complainer (1 Feb 2011)

Start out by doing commerce in UCD, then qualify as an accountant with one of the big 4 firms. If it doesn't look like you'll make partner by 30, jump ship to your start-up client as Financial Director.

You'll find yourself living or working on Morehampton Road within a few years.


----------



## Caveat (1 Feb 2011)

Ha ha - the very definition of a variation on an old joke!


----------



## TarfHead (1 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Another thing - I'm a port tunnel virgin and have been told that you can quite easily end up in it even if you don't want to - any advice?


 
You need to keep your wits about you as you pass the Airport. The lanes are clearly labelled. If you stay out to the right, you should be lined up for the Tunnel.

Not sure of the toll charge at that hour of the day. Either €3.00 or €12.00. €1.70 at the Eastlink.


----------



## Caveat (1 Feb 2011)

Thanks again - port tunnel optional was mentioned.

Any big disadvantage/advantage either way?

If I decide not to, what signage should I follow then - just city centre?

(I know, I know I sound like an *utter* culchie...)


----------



## TarfHead (1 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Thanks again - port tunnel optional was mentioned.
> 
> Any big disadvantage/advantage either way?
> 
> ...


 
*Port Tunnel*
Advantage - time
Disadvantage - cost

Signage ? Don't know cos I never need to look out for them  ! If you drive the M1 all the way past the Tunnel and then past Whitehall into Drumcondra, then I guess you're looking for signs for thr N/M11. At the end of the M1, I guess they'll be prominent. Morehampton Road becomes the N11 at Donnybrook, so looking out for and following the signs should lead you in the right direction.

The route I suggested involves some junctions that I didn't refer to. Let me know if you need more detail ?

*[Edit]* At end of M1, keep straight on into Drumcondra. At light before the railway bridge (Quinns on right-hand side), take left turn to Clonliffe Road and then straight 'til you reach T-junction (approx. 2 miles); left for Tunnel, right for O2 & Eastlink. Then you're back on the route I suggested earlier.


----------

